# 2010 Versa AC Issue



## mdel (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello, everyone.

I'm new here and I'm looking for help on an AC issue I'm having with my 2010 Versa.

It doesn't happen all the time, but it's happening more frequently as of late, but sometimes when I turn my AC on nothing happens. But, if I pound on the general area of the AC Controls, the AC kicks in and everything is fine.

I don't know what to do about this because when it works, there's no issue. The air is nice and cold and blows just fine. But, sometimes I'll turn it on and nothing happens until I hit the AC controls area. I don't know exactly what is getting stuck or what it is that I need to fix or get replaced.

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## PeterN (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi, is the AC manual or automatic (digital)?
I believe that in order to fix this, you would have to dismount the dashboard. After that, it's gonna be an easy fix.


----------

